# Filter up on top



## sheldon_goldwing (Sep 27, 2010)

I am setting up a new 125 gallon tank as my African Cichlids are out growing my 37 gallon eclipse. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m building the stand and was considering a below wet/dry sump. Then the thought came to me that maybe I could make a hood too and place my filtering up on top like my 37 gallon eclipse has. (Only bigger) How crazy is this idea? I could setup Plexiglas for the filter material and bio-wheels just like my eclipse.
Crazy???? Anyone tried this?


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Seems like a big project for a 125 and just think about trying to remove the filter system on that bad boy, you are definitely going to need some help for that one... unless you have an idea that you know it is going to work, save yourself the headaches and just use the sump...

Just my .02Ã‚Â¢


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm in my tank way too often to have something that permanent on top. At some point you will have to get head and shoulders in the thing.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*Crazy???? Anyone tried this?*

Above tank filters are very popular in Asia.
Most all the benefits of a sump, except the added water volume, with no overflows or wet floor worries.
Another plus is no figuring of the effect of head on pump selection.
Most of the DIY units have been the "flower box" type. A plastic window box modded to hold media and return water to the tank.
I do recall one made out of a clear plastic that was on a larger tank that was really nice.
I think it was bought, not homemade.
I think if you played with the wording you would be able to Google up what you are thinking about.


----------



## Dieselfool (Aug 11, 2010)

mightyevil said:


> Seems like a big project for a 125 and just think about trying to remove the filter system on that bad boy, you are definitely going to need some help for that one... unless you have an idea that you know it is going to work, save yourself the headaches and just use the sump...
> 
> Just my .02Ã‚Â¢


+1


----------



## leila (Oct 5, 2010)

:fish: 
If you've got the time and the patience, why not do it? Being innovative is always a good thing :thumb:


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

If you ste the tank up as a peninsula, you could hard-mount the filter to a wall, decorate it to look nice. Problem I see is filtering enough, since you're limited to how much media can be used. I personally think it is a great idea and will catch on soon enough to become looked at by manufacturers.


----------



## tanpogi (Aug 29, 2010)

I agree on *KaiserSousay*. im from the philippines. most of the filters that we're using are above tank filters. this is my DIY above tank filter box for my 40g tank. it looks like a sump but it is small. for 125g tank like yours, i think you'll get a head ache.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

Awesome set-up, tanpogi! Could we see it from a different angle or two? Some really neat design principles in use there, bet alot of others would find this useful. Who is making the best units for above tanks over there?!


----------



## tanpogi (Aug 29, 2010)

*iwade4fish*
try visit this link, thanks
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 7a24dd172c


----------



## cgmark (Aug 18, 2010)

I had one that I made from plastic utility boxes that spanned the length of the tank. It started about 1 ft tall on one side and trickled through the various stages before exiting the far end. I replaced it with a canister because I got one on a good deal thinking it would be easier to maintain and work better. Not only was the canister harder to maintain but wasn't nearly as good at keeping the tank clean.


----------



## sheldon_goldwing (Sep 27, 2010)

It does not have to be that complicated. If two Emperor 400 hang on the back (HOB) filters can filter a 125g tank than it should not take that much room. In fact, I guy could probably modify the hood to accept the two HOB filters to reside inside the hood rather than the ugly hang on the back. Maybe turned sideways with one on each end of the tank. Has anyone done something like this? 
I guess IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m worried about a wet/dry sump failing and having water all over my home but I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t want it loud or ugly as this is in my main living room. I got a 29 gallon tank for my sump but stopped there as I think about things. I have a lot of power failures living out in the country. It must be fool proof. My PetSmart 125g has a sticker on the bottom that says not to drill any glass so IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m guessing it is all tempered and so the overflow must go over the glass. 
Well, what do you think now? Still not possible? Still Crazy?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*It does not have to be that complicated*

Well, yes, actually it does need to get complicated.
HOB do no lend themselves to modifications other than media choices and minor work to the intake tube.
If it were easy to do, as you suggest, there would have been postings showing how they were done.
I havenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t seen any.
Don`t let that stop you. If you come up with something, please share, if you would.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

sheldon_goldwing said:


> I guess IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m worried about a wet/dry sump failing and having water all over my home but I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t want it loud or ugly as this is in my main living room. I got a 29 gallon tank for my sump but stopped there as I think about things. I have a lot of power failures living out in the country. It must be fool proof. My PetSmart 125g has a sticker on the bottom that says not to drill any glass so IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m guessing it is all tempered and so the overflow must go over the glass.
> Well, what do you think now? Still not possible? Still Crazy?


Modern overflow boxes have come a long way in reducing the amount of noise they emit. Yes, it would have to go over the glass, though it seems strange that ALL panes of glass are tempered; it's not neccesary OR cost effective. Back to 'over the glass'. Use black PVC or black tubing, keep the output above or barely below the waterline, and all is good in the hood my friend. Quiet and fail safe. I test mine once a week, every which way it could happen; clogged skimmer box, brown-outs, half power situations(after hurricanes for me), burnt motor, blocked outflow pipe, etc. This all takes fine-tuning that's a pain in the unowhat, but pays off in being able to leave without worry, not to mention sleeping all the way through the night after the first couple days.
I spent $150 on my 100gal with stand and lids. Another $150 on the wet-dry and all fittings. My fish look healthier, act happier, and are spawning alot more often. You can never underfilter.

ps... i am still thinking about above the tank filter for the 75gallon.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

There are commercially available top filters but they are not cheap.


----------



## sheldon_goldwing (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you. I'm probably where you were when you first set up your sump. SCARED! I worry that the overflows will lose siphon and when the power comes back on everything in the sump overflows the display and I have water everywhere. 
I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t know if all the glass is tempered. (or just the bottom) ItÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s not an expensive 125g tank, all I know is it says on a paper glued to the bottom corner: Ã¢â‚¬Å"Do not drill glass enclosure.Ã¢â‚¬Â


----------

